
From Docker Straight to AWS - jamesrwhite
https://www.docker.com/blog/from-docker-straight-to-aws/
======
kklin
If you're looking to run Docker Compose dev envs in the cloud, I built Blimp
([https://kelda.io/blimp/](https://kelda.io/blimp/)). It has full support for
compose features that are critical to the dev workflow, like bind volumes.

